# Does your Golden like holding hand/paw?



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

When I am relaxing in the kitchen (sitting on my stool) Amber loves holding my hand while looking at the garden... (if I let go she gives it back to me).
She also does it automatically when we come near her to cuddle her.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Murphy could "hold hands" all day. Sampson could care less!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Silly me forgot the photo!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson loves holding hands also....i think it's because when we taught him he got a treat everytime....he's still lookin' for that treat!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Priska will do it,when she wants attention.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yes, yes he does... when I'm on the couch he jumps up with me and paws at my hand until I move it towards him, then he puts his paw in my hand and rubs his head up against me...

He's a really strange dog... lol


----------



## winstonandmaizeesmommy (Feb 8, 2007)

Maizee loves to hold paws. Actually when we are outside and playing fetch, I will have her sit by me and hold my hand while I throw Winston his Kong. 

My MIL says it looks like I am holding hands with a kid - yep, that is my furkid!!

Winston will hold paws, but he doesn't prefer it. Maizee wants to do it ALL THE TIME!!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes, Ozzy learned to do it at 6-1/2 weeks & whenever he wants to be especially manipulative, he'll still offer it up for grabs.


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Jazz hates to have his paws held, in fact, we need to work on it so we can have his nails trimmed without pinning him to the floor.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Some have, some have not- but most do


----------



## EllyMay (Jun 8, 2007)

Heavens yes-all the time. And if she can snuggle up to you while she is doing it, all the better!


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Putz isn't happy unless he is holding hands. DH and he hold hands all the way to and from work every day!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't think Brooks likes his feet to be touched. We didn't teach him to shake until he was over 1 year and he still just does it to get a treat (and takes his paw away quickly)


----------



## goldenluvX2 (Jun 19, 2007)

Murphy loves me to hold his paw..When I'm relaxing on the couch...
he EXPECTS me to hold his BIG OL PAW...soooo cute.


----------



## Selena (Dec 26, 2006)

All of mine love to hold hands. Wally likes to hold Eric's foot. very weird but that is what he likes. When Eric is on the couch Wally will walk over to the leg rest hand plop his big old paw right on his foot and sit there for hours.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

You know, it's interesting...Shamus never used to. Only in the last few months or so has he started doing this, it's quite sweet actually. Even though my boy can be very stubborn, he has so many endearing qualities, some of which are gradually emerging the older he gets.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Oddly enough, Brinkley's favorite time to decide she wants to do that is when I am driving and she is riding shotgun. That is when she decides she wants to give me her paw and if I ignore her, she just puts her paw on my shoulder. LOL!!! She is just too funny.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Rosco love to hand hands also. I'f i'm laying on the couch he'll come up and put his paw in front of me...waiting for me to grab it...if i dont then i get a huge paw dropped on my face. and THAT does NOT feel good. i'm got plenty scratches all over my face,arms and legs because he wants to "Hold hands" =)


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Yes I agree they do it because they know we are relaxed and they want to be part of the ritual. It is not because they lack attention or are bored (well not my one anyway!!) .


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My Beau loves to hold hands. And if you dont keep holding hands or petting his hand he will hit you with it.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

BeauShel said:


> My Beau loves to hold hands. And if you dont keep holding hands or petting his hand he will hit you with it.


LOL!!!!!!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

PS: I hope admin team can see that my AVATAR is still playing up!!! They don't believe me!!! :-(


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> My Beau loves to hold hands. And if you dont keep holding hands or petting his hand he will hit you with it.


Rosco does the same thing! My boyfriend blames it on me...because i'm the one that taught him how to shake! :doh:


----------



## carrie (Mar 7, 2006)

Yep,
Carrie has a command: "Give me a paw!".
She prays for food with giving me a paw...


----------

